# Feeding advice - new puppy



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd really appreciate your advice about feeding my new puppy (when I get her!)

I know that she'll need 4 meals a day, that's fine. I've only ever had large breed dogs before, and they were fine with a bedtime biscuit and nothing till morning. What about a tiny chi puppy, I don't know?

Her last meal will be 8pm and her breakfast is 8am. Do I need to give her something during the night? 

Also, do I leave her with water overnight?

She will be crated overnight, from 11pm to 8am most nights. (I know that she'll need to potty during that time, there will be a pad in her crate.)

I'm trying to sort out as much as possible before I get her, so that I can do things the best way for her from the start. 

p.s. sorry, if this should be in another section, please move it, I wasn't sure.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Bumping this up !!!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

With all my chis I always have water in their crates or out in the floor. For the puppies I only fill the bowl half way and just check it more often. (I use a crate bowl that screws to the side of the cage so they don't keep dumping it everywhere.) I'll let someone else answer the feeding part. Personally I feed my "big" girls at 8am and 6pm. I feed my puppies at 8am, 2pm, and 8pm. Kashi and Moka are still very small (10 weeks), so they still get nutrical a few times a day as well. This is just what works for me and them, there may be a better way to go about it


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your input Cambria, that's really helpful because you're going from 8pm to 8am between puppy feeds, which is what I would also be doing.


----------

